# Got Another Serra ( 3 " )



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

I just got this 3 inch Serra and it looks almost identical to my 5.5 ( possibly Compressus ) it was marked as Serrasalmus Rhombeus .. Here are pics of the both fish u decide... Smaller Serra has more spots all the way down to his belly and red on the back fin is just a small spot. I am not looking at the scutes anymore because for some reason ( forgive my ignorance ) I am seeing scutes on my large Rhom, my both elongatus's, smaller Rhom and my possible Compressus... This book I read said something like all serrasalmus species having sereas ( scutes) on their belly so Im not sure how to seperate Sanchezi scutes from all the others... Pics not that good , my good cam isnt working.

One in the net is the new little guy ( 3 inches ) First and third pic is the 5.5 inch...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Not sure, need a better pic.

Doesn't look like my 3-4in compressus, but that doesn't say much.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> necroxeon Posted Today, 06:50 PM
> I just got this 3 inch Serra and it looks almost identical to my 5.5 ( possibly Compressus ) it was marked as Serrasalmus Rhombeus .. Here are pics of the both fish u decide... Smaller Serra has more spots all the way down to his belly and red on the back fin is just a small spot.* I am not looking at the scutes anymore because for some reason ( forgive my ignorance ) I am seeing scutes on my large Rhom, my both elongatus's, smaller Rhom and my possible Compressus... This book I read said something like all serrasalmus species having sereas ( scutes) on their belly so Im not sure how to seperate Sanchezi scutes from all the others... *Pics not that good , my good cam isnt working.
> 
> One in the net is the new little guy ( 3 inches ) First and third pic is the 5.5 inch...


I gave you some advice to read up on the descriptions and it would define what to look for. Also pinned at the top of these threads are belly scutes for S. sanchezi which has one of the most prominent of the Serrasalmus species next to S. altipinis. To help you out, here is some info to read. When you are done with that, go and read the description and look at the photographs for S. compressus, S. altuvei, S. hastatus and S. rhombeus. You will note very unique differences if you pay close attention to detail. And above all else READ the DESCRIPTION.









OPEFE Piranha body parts.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are some more pics of the new serra..... from my personal research I narrowed it down to Compressus and Rhombeus ... Bigger guy is 5.5 and still has spots so I dont know when they are going to be big enough for positive identification...Does Rhombeus is the only slow growing serra ????Is Compressus grow faster ? I know Rhoms grow into large sizes and Compressus's not but there should be a adult time period to be reached...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I really don't think that fish is a compressus, but im no expert, i only own one.

I think its a rhom, but letting grow to a bigger size will allow for better IDs


----------

